# Help, I have plain water



## Raslin

So I dislike drinking plain water, it tastes like fresca... so if I add powdered game into a bottle of still water, does it have the same benefits as pure H2O? Will I still keep hydrated?


----------



## BumbleBee

I had the same problem, I hated water. Over the last few months I have grown to love it, I crave it.... and I'm also off fizzy cooldrinks now 

Adding Game to your water should be ok, I think it might even give you some extra electrolytes back, but give neat water a fair chance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

That's what I thought about the electrolytes as well. but would be interested in peoples views on the subject. I still find water so Blah....


----------



## Alex

Raslin said:


> So I dislike drinking plain water, it tastes like fresca... so if I add powdered game into a bottle of still water, does it have the same benefits as pure H2O? Will I still keep hydrated?


 
http://www.discovergoodnutrition.com/2012/09/plain-water-get-your-8-glasses-a-day/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tetrasect

Huh... you don't like water??? That seems pretty unnatural lol 

Imo water is the best, nothing else tastes/feels as pure and clean.

As far as the game goes, it contains tons of sugar (and who knows what other crap) , so no it's not the same as drinking pure water. Also, you'll be changing the ph levels and making it more acidic.

Probably not the end of the world but if you are drinking water to cleanse your system or other health reasons stick to the pure stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

one word - POWERADE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Alex said:


> http://www.discovergoodnutrition.com/2012/09/plain-water-get-your-8-glasses-a-day/


Brilliant, thats why I love this forum. Thanks for the post, Alex. 

While I plan on staying with my game water. I now feel better about my coffee problem.

Yip total coffee slut at 10 to 13 cups a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Raslin said:


> Brilliant, thats why I love this forum. Thanks for the post, Alex.
> 
> While I plan on staying with my game water. I now feel better about my coffee problem.
> 
> Yip total coffee slut at 10 to 13 cups a day.


 
I love my espresso.


----------



## capetocuba

I drink loads of fresh spring water and best part its free. If you in Cape Town this little treasure on link below is the place to go! 
BTW I have a 25l container with a tap that I collect it in.
http://www.cidc.co.za/2013/01/collect-your-own-fresh-spring-water/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

tetrasect said:


> Huh... you don't like water??? That seems pretty unnatural lol
> 
> Imo water is the best, nothing else tastes/feels as pure and clean.
> 
> As far as the game goes, it contains tons of sugar (and who knows what other crap) , so no it's not the same as drinking pure water. Also, you'll be changing the ph levels and making it more acidic.
> 
> Probably not the end of the world but if you are drinking water to cleanse your system or other health reasons stick to the pure stuff


Pure spring water drunk from the stream when I hike is cool. The stuff in the bottle or from the tap, tastes terrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

On this topic, we haven't had a stable water supply here for almost a week now. Currently not one drop coming out the taps.


----------



## Raslin

Where do u live?


----------



## Danny

That article on getting your 8 glasses is very misleading IMO. To answer the first question yes game and water will keep you hydrated, for the best effect try mixing it to as low concentration as you can. I also hate plain water, dunno why. I use very watered down oros or energade (normally a quarter of the amount recommended, but I just go by taste to measure).

The whole hydration thing is a game of diffusion and osmosis. The reason why many things like coffee, fizzy drinks etc are not good water replacements is because compared to your body they are hypertonics. Yes they contribute fluid but they contribute a huge amount of solutes with that fluid and as a result increase the amount of solutes in your system significantly altering your water balance. Its kinda hard to explain it all in a forum post.

In a nutshell constantly taking in hypertonic solutions results in the net gain of water to be far outweighed by the bodies need for water to remain hydrated (on a cellular level) and to remove all the excess solutes, which contributes to the net loss of water along with thermoregulation. In the long term it results in chronic low level dehydration, you wont feel it but your body will be dehydrated. Scarily enough this is a state the body can tolerate for a long time leading to the development of kidney stones and other complications. Further it influences likelihood of cancer by increasing the relative concentrations of free radicals (charged ions) in the blood and fluids in your cells and I could continue.

Signs that you may be chronically dehydrated may include often having headaches, overheating easily, constant malaise/fatigue, dark concentrated urine, urinating small amounts infrequently for long periods of time. Beyond those the list goes on to digestive problems, depression, insomnia and so much more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Danny said:


> That article on getting your 8 glasses is very misleading IMO. To answer the first question yes game and water will keep you hydrated, for the best effect try mixing it to as low concentration as you can. I also hate plain water, dunno why. I use very watered down oros or energade (normally a quarter of the amount recommended, but I just go by taste to measure).
> 
> The whole hydration thing is a game of diffusion and osmosis. The reason why many things like coffee, fizzy drinks etc are not good water replacements is because compared to your body they are hypertonics. Yes they contribute fluid but they contribute a huge amount of solutes with that fluid and as a result increase the amount of solutes in your system significantly altering your water balance. Its kinda hard to explain it all in a forum post.
> 
> In a nutshell constantly taking in hypertonic solutions results in the net gain of water to be far outweighed by the bodies need for water to remain hydrated (on a cellular level) and to remove all the excess solutes, which contributes to the net loss of water along with thermoregulation. In the long term it results in chronic low level dehydration, you wont feel it but your body will be dehydrated. Scarily enough this is a state the body can tolerate for a long time leading to the development of kidney stones and other complications. Further it influences likelihood of cancer by increasing the relative concentrations of free radicals (charged ions) in the blood and fluids in your cells and I could continue.
> 
> Signs that you may be chronically dehydrated may include often having headaches, overheating easily, constant malaise/fatigue, dark concentrated urine, urinating small amounts infrequently for long periods of time. Beyond those the list goes on to digestive problems, depression, insomnia and so much more.


Interesting, thanks. What about water with a little bit or pure lemon juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I wish it tasted like Fresca!

The answer is no. When you add, subtract or change the chemical composition of, I think anything, you do not get the exact same compositional intake.

Mind you I have know idea what crap comes out of our taps. I know at one stage, JHB tap water was some of the best you could have.

I have no water right now. My government is so competent. The infrastructure is better than ever here.

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danny

Lemon juice is definitely good for flavouring. Lots of people do the jug of water with lemon slices, mint leaves in the fridge. For me though I need the little bit of sugar. Complete sugar addict lol its gonna be the death of me im sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Danny said:


> Lemon juice is definitely good for flavouring. Lots of people do the jug of water with lemon slices, mint leaves in the fridge. For me though I need the little bit of sugar. Complete sugar addict lol its gonna be the death of me im sure.


 
Yip, my wife does lemon in water alone. Very good for you. 

I've even become accustomed to the taste. It's refreshing. I used to stick a bit of Rooibos and a wee bit of sugar in it, but now I actually like the lemon water alone. 

I think it cleanses your palette too. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tetrasect

Go easy on the lemon juice too, it contains lots of citric acid and eats away at tooth enamel...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Danny said:


> Signs that you may be chronically dehydrated may include often having headaches, overheating easily, constant malaise/fatigue, dark concentrated urine, urinating small amounts infrequently for long periods of time. Beyond those the list goes on to digestive problems, depression, insomnia and so much more.


I have most of these symptoms 

I also did the lemon water jug thing, come winter though I changed to coffee. Now that summer is back I need to get back into the habit of using the jug again. I use a 2,5l jug with half a lemon and half a cucumber sliced up, I add mint if I can find fresh leaves. I refill it with fresh water 3 or 4 times before changing the contents. It's very refreshing and a glass makes you feel so clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

tetrasect said:


> Go easy on the lemon juice too, it contains lots of citric acid and eats away at tooth enamel...



Oh really. Thanks!
Best I chill out.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Raslin

BumbleBee said:


> I have most of these symptoms
> 
> I also did the lemon water jug thing, come winter though I changed to coffee. Now that summer is back I need to get back into the habit of using the jug again. I use a 2,5l jug with half a lemon and half a cucumber sliced up, I add mint if I can find fresh leaves. I refill it with fresh water 3 or 4 times before changing the contents. It's very refreshing and a glass makes you feel so clean


Sounds good. Going ti try it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I try drink my 1.5 litres of water each day by keeping a filled bottle at my desk
I just use tap water and while its not the most exciting drink, i do find it satiates my thirst
I have been drinkiny a little bit more since I started vaping

My concern for mixing something like powdered Game is the extra calories
Not sure about Game, but I once did the calculation for Passion Fruit cordial which I like. For the strength I like it, it meant about an extra 200 to 300 calories per day - if used in the amount I drink per day. Fine for once in a while, but not for everyday for me.

Perhaps you could try keeping two bottles. A bigger one with plain water and a smaller one with your Game mixture. Then for every few sips of plain you take a sip of the Game.... Maybe that will work for you @Raslin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

You can use e-liquid DIY flavouring to flavour your water as well - a few drops will do it and it has no calories, sugars or gluten

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

The best way to flavour water is with coffee beans

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> The best way to flavour water is with coffee beans



Lol... Oh yes it is 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Derick said:


> You can use e-liquid DIY flavouring to flavour your water as well - a few drops will do it and it has no calories, sugars or gluten


Are you serious?


----------



## Derick

Raslin said:


> Are you serious?


Yep - DIY flavourings are mainly food flavourings to begin with - but not the same you get in supermarkets, those are similar but heavily diluted.

Capella and TFA didn't start off as Vape flavour companies, they make flavours for candy, food and water - you can even add the flavourings to milk, ice-cream or pretty much anything you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin

Derick said:


> Yep - DIY flavourings are mainly food flavourings to begin with - but not the same you get in supermarkets, those are similar but heavily diluted.
> 
> Capella and TFA didn't start off as Vape flavour companies, they make flavours for candy, food and water - you can even add the flavourings to milk, ice-cream or pretty much anything you like.


Cool


----------



## Cat

+1 , add a bit of lemon juice, a little squirt to glass of water. Some people like the taste of Brita filter water; it is better but the filters increase CoL.


----------

